# "Do you dream of Gina or Cris"



## Brian King (Jun 29, 2009)

Female MMA Fighter (Cris Cyborg) Chokes out Reporter During Interview.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVhEbTIExrk

Amusing

Regards
Brian King


----------



## MJS (Jun 29, 2009)

Interesting interview and it'll be an interesting fight to watch.  IIRC, Gina and Cris fought before, on the now defunct EliteFC.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes it will be an interesting fight!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Definitely dream of Gina, my 2nd true love after Satoko Shinashi of course
; )~


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2009)

(sorry Brian) http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77747


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 29, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Definitely dream of Gina, my 2nd true love after Satoko Shinashi of course
> ; )~


 
Satoko Shinashi = (sigh)
<3
http://www.shinashi.com/e_gallery.html


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 29, 2009)

All I got to say is Triangle Choke...giggeddy-giggeddy...Awww-right. :fanboy:


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Satoko Shinashi = (sigh)
> <3
> http://www.shinashi.com/e_gallery.html




:fanboy:


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 29, 2009)

What one does..... http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/wrestling-wwe-ufc-mma/2009/06/choking-around-with-gina-caran.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> What one does..... http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/wrestling-wwe-ufc-mma/2009/06/choking-around-with-gina-caran.html


Woe to the would be rapist who tries anything with *that* woman... he's going to be waking up saying "what happened?" ... in the hospital ICU ward. 
She is further proof that a woman has weapons that should NOT be underestimated. 
Wow...


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow! I wish she would choke me out too


----------



## Steve (Jun 29, 2009)

MJS said:


> Interesting interview and it'll be an interesting fight to watch.  IIRC, Gina and Cris fought before, on the now defunct EliteFC.


MJS, they haven't yet fought, although both were signed by the EliteXC.  It was the fight everyone wanted to see...  glad i's going to happen!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> MJS, they haven't yet fought, although both were signed by the EliteXC.  It was the fight everyone wanted to see...  glad i's going to happen!



Do they have to make weight for this match? Or will there be less pressure for the weigh in's?

Can't wait to see the match!


----------



## jarrod (Jun 29, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Definitely dream of Gina, my 2nd true love after Satoko Shinashi of course
> ; )~



blasphemy!  satoko is the queen.

jf


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

But my hearts so big theres room for both of them :angel:


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Satako is Queen, but you never know there may be an usurper in the midst of MMA.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 30, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Satako is Queen, but you never know there may be an usurper in the midst of MMA.


 
No, Rosi wins hands down lol!

They should make weight, gina hasn't yet though so I'm not holding my breath.

I choked a student out a while back who as being gobby and wouldn't tap so I didn't let go.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 30, 2009)

what's "gobby" mean?


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 1, 2009)

Toss up between Rosi and Gina definitely.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 1, 2009)

jarrod said:


> what's "gobby" mean?


 
gob= mouth. As in 'shut your gob' often heard on Brit programmes. 
He was running off at the mouth, I was teaching a traditional class of beginners and he kept interrupting to show them how to do it MT style which I can also do and his technique was pants ( rubbish) so when we went to the ground i took him as a partner. he didn't come back lol!


----------



## d1jinx (Jul 1, 2009)

does anyone know when or where or how this will be shown?  I have been waiting to see this a long time.


----------

